# Sand Hollow Bass Pre-Spawn Vid



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Had a great day on the water fishing with my dad, here is a short video showing what worked for us & what the conditions were.
Consider subscribing to the YouTube channel

Enjoy...




Kelly


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice video


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice to see some bass fishing videos from down there. I'll be fishing prespawner bass in NE Utah this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta love those bucketmouths....Haven't caught a largemouth in so long I done forgot what it was like to hang a hawg and crank em in.


----------

